# Installing Webbrowser Nuegia



## masteryshadow (Aug 5, 2022)

Has anyone tried to install webbrowser nuegia from this website https://git.nuegia.net/webbrowser.git/. 
I tried installing it by following the build file and unfortunately got some error messages.

These are the error messages I got:

```
File "/usr/home/freebsd_guest/webbrowser/platform/python/mozbuild/mozbuild/mach_commands.py", line 428, in build
    line_handler=output.on_line)
  File "/usr/home/freebsd_guest/webbrowser/platform/python/mozbuild/mozbuild/mach_commands.py", line 585, in configure
    append_env=append_env)
  File "/usr/home/freebsd_guest/webbrowser/platform/python/mozbuild/mozbuild/base.py", line 479, in _run_make
    args = self._make_path()
  File "/usr/home/freebsd_guest/webbrowser/platform/python/mozbuild/mozbuild/base.py", line 607, in _make_path
    raise Exception('Could not find a suitable make implementation.')
```


----------



## bsduck (Aug 16, 2022)

masteryshadow said:


> `Could not find a suitable make implementation.`


... did you try using `gmake` instead of `make`?


----------



## vulpine (Oct 3, 2022)

I've built it before on fbsd FreeBSD 13. You need to use gmake, but there's a problem with one of the libraries related to localization. Most of the forced bundled library use has been removed, but not all. I use webbrowser on Linux.


----------

